

Hosting reviews: HostGator - RailsHosting
http://www.railshosting.org/hosting-reviews-hostgator

======
amalag
BTW, your site idea is genius. You are probably afraid to post your income
because of competitors, but I know that is a great field. I 2007 or 2008 I
made $3k from just a link on the RoR wiki. Then there was a lot of competition
& the economy soured, but the affiliate business with the rate this webhost
are great. There was just so much competition and I didn't have the
differentiating idea that you have to focus on Rails with nice reviews and
content and the google map too. Anyway good job, hope it works out well for
you, but people may not like the Hacker news spam.

